# Gypsum



## Pumpy (23/7/06)

Can you use the stuff from the garden centre ?

where is the best place to get some food grade 

Pumpy


----------



## pint of lager (23/7/06)

Have a read of the analysis of the garden variety. It also includes lead, cadmium plus other bits I wouldn't want in my brew.

You only use a few grams per brew, better to pay the money and buy food grade, not garden grade. 

Ask at your HBS, they should have some or be able to get some in. Or you can try lab suppliers. Calcium sulphate is the name of the chemical you are after.


----------



## Jazman (23/7/06)

i am in sa andIi got mine from grumpys and it all works out well with the bitter i do i normaly use abiut 20 grams of it in a bitter and thnaks to chiller for that advice he gave me


----------



## mike_hillyer (23/7/06)

I follow Dave Line's recommendation of 1 teaspoon of gypsum (calcium sulphate) for 25 litres in the following beers light ale, bitter, pale ale (english), strong ale and barley wine. This combined with half a teaspoon of epsom salts (magnesium sulphate). Purchased from the brew shop. By crickey it makes a difference even with kits.


----------



## tangent (23/7/06)

just listening to Greg Noonan(?) on Basic Brewing Radio. Gotta watch the mag sulphate, gives you bad dehydration and hangovers. Hmmm reminds me of some commercial brews.
From what I could make from the show, calcium sulphate will do enough without mixing magnesium sulphate (and I don't think they even mentioned calcium chloride, which I thought was good for sweetness in Belgians)


----------



## Jazman (23/7/06)

well kir if you apply those values to the water u brew it may may be a lot dif from dave line water in his area as it all is difefrent as i dom y as a rule of thumb as sa water is hard and i m not to fussed about water chem so if you want to be re fussy about you may need a local water report then use a prog like promash to work out wat salt u need to make the water like the beer u want


----------



## matti (23/7/06)

time to work out how Burtonize me water for an dark bitter ale any ideas?
Matti


----------



## mike_hillyer (23/7/06)

Sorry Jazman, you lost me a bit there.

I find the best thing for a hangover is a skinful 

Mine is I (keyword I) apply the just under 1 grams of Epsom and just under 2 grams of Gypsom to 22.5 litres, only on the previously mentioned styles. My water is hard and used I used Dave Line's methods to work this out. I also apply a latic acid solution. I sometimes get rainwater and the latic acid solution is not required.

Not a thorough treaty of water but I am happier with the results.


----------



## Chris (24/7/06)

Plaster of paris is calcium sulphate hemihydrate and turns back into gypsum when added to water (google) ;-)
should be pretty pure and you can get it at hardware shops


----------



## Ash in Perth (24/7/06)

i just got mine for $3/100g from grain and grape. the amount i use its not worth looking around for possibly a cheaper price though.

Chris, I think building grade may be lower than garden grade.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/7/06)

Gyprock platerboard is also made from gypsum...


Dont know how pure it is though


----------



## matti (25/7/06)

got mine for nothing at brew shop with my yeast.
Matti


----------



## Chris (26/7/06)

Oh well, what about pharmacutical grade plaster of paris then? If its gonna be stuck to your arm for 6 to 8 weeks I doubt there would be anything wrong with it.


----------



## Pumpy (30/7/06)

I went to the chemist and had a yarn with the guy who does the prescriptions he was not busy and he said I would be able to get it from a place where they sell pet food and it is Food grade .

Has anyone bought the Calcium Sulphate from a pet shop .

I would probably come out with one of those fluffy lop eared rabbits I am such a softy  

Pumpy


----------



## matti (30/7/06)

Check the label at Pet shop.
If its for the animals to eat or for the tankwater it ought to be 100% Calcium Sulphate for sure.


----------



## Tony (30/7/06)

ahhhhhhhh fluffy lop eared rabbits make great caserole 

slow cook em with onions, garlick, rosemary, black olives and a pint of your fav ale 

mmmmmmmmm im getting hungry thinking about it

Get your white powders in little foil baggies from G&G

too easy 

cheers


----------



## Pumpy (30/7/06)

Tony said:


> ahhhhhhhh fluffy lop eared rabbits make great caserole
> 
> slow cook em with onions, garlick, rosemary, black olives and a pint of your fav ale
> 
> ...



Tony 


Love the pictures thanks 

you are hard man, you spent too much time in the Bush 

Will try G&G 


Pumpy


----------

